# FEELER: Airport Incoming Flight App



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I am thinking of writing an app that can show you the frequency of flights coming in in your nearby airport by the hour.

Any one would be interested in an app like this for $1/month? (app is free, $1 for an account to access)

So it will grab the incoming flights, put it in the hours of the day to show what time the flights coming in the most, and then you can decide to hit the airport or not. For example, this is today's data for Ronald Raegan Air Port, and it will tell me i should hit the airport at 4pm and 9pm.


----------



## ROBERT BRAZELTON (Mar 29, 2015)

I would be interested, and would be willing to pay a small monthly fee.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I just keep the local airport's (CMH) mobile incoming flight page ready to go. Helps out a ton, like early in the morning when there might be an incoming flight from LAX at 5:30am. If one is coming I know to stay, if not, nothing else is coming in for at least another hout.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

for me, unless there's more than 30 flights coming in per hour, i wouldn't hit the air port. Less flights = less request. You can be driving out there with no rides at all.


----------



## JWBurns (Apr 11, 2015)

I use a free one here in the Dallas market. I find it rather useless, as I cannot attribute any pings to the amount of incoming flights on a given day.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

that's the purpose of this app I am thinking of doing,
show you a FREQUENCY chart of the airport, and off course then you can decide if you want to hit the airport or not.


----------



## Kamran (Jan 4, 2015)

there is free app called FlightAware. i been using for years, also there are alot of free apps available


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

flightaware only tell you the time they come in, but they don't give you the big picture of how many flights will come in. If you have the big picture you can determine better when you should go to the airport to wait.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I wish they would allow uberx pickups at Chicago airports.. Oh well.


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

If it could collect data showing the frequency that an Uber request is made along with certain flight data, maybe.


----------

